#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Fifa ranking :Marokko 11 plaatsen gestegen van 22ste plek naar 11

## SportFreak



----------


## Revisor

Volgens mij hebben de Marokkaanse spelers voor de ranglijst de meeste punten gescoord tijdens dit WK. Iets van 104 punten of zo.

----------


## SportFreak

> Volgens mij hebben de Marokkaanse spelers voor de ranglijst de meeste punten gescoord tijdens dit WK. Iets van 104 punten of zo.


Klopt..ze hebben alleen toplanden ontmoet en dat zijn veel punten waard

----------

